# Lake Superior Tributaries



## Spoon3234 (Jun 26, 2002)

For spring break I'm going to the UP to check out colleges.  I've decided to make the best of the situation and find out about the fishing!  Is the first week of April a good time to try for steelhead in Superior's tribs? Will the rivers be frozen? Flooded? Thanks for any help!


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey spoon, I'm a freshman at NMU and I'm from downstate too. Maybe you'll be spending your college days in the UP too. Anyways I assume your SB is probably the 1st week of april. Thats a little early for the steelhead run this far north as the rivers are generally very high from snowmelt. It all depends on the weather of course, and the fish will likely be in the rivers, only fishing them will be a challenge if the streams are flooded.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

i fished the 2 hearted a few years back on the first week of may an did pretty good on steelhead. we fished way up stream from the mouth of the river tho.


----------



## AceMcbanon (Apr 2, 2003)

Fish the mouths if you are here that early hopefully the rivers will be up and you can catch anything from coho, atlantics to steel at the mouths of flooded rivers.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Not sure of the dates you are going to check things out but you'll still find plenty of snow the 1st of April. Hopefully mid April you see the snow starting to melt.

Trout opener is sometimes a bust due to high waters from snow melt.

Which schools? LSSU, NMU, MTU or FU.


----------



## Spoon3234 (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks for the input guys. What schools? LSSU and MTU. And the dates are something like April 2nd through the 11th ish.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Bring your snowshoes and snow shovel.

I'm no more than 25 miles SW the Soo and fully expect to have 3ft on the ground by April 1st.

As for MTU I used to live in Ripley which is across the canal from MTU. You'll see the same thing there during your visit.

I would classify this as a normal winter. Expect to still see some snow and ice around till almost Memorial weekend. Snow flurries in the Soo will stop in late April and Mid May in Houghton.

Extreme years I've seen the Houghton canal still frozen over in May and containing ice in June. 

Look at www.Pasty.com for daily photo updates in Houghton or www.JohnDee.com for snowcover updates for both areas.

If you are considering engingeering go to tech, you won't find a better school in the nation where you are only minutes from great fishing (Pilgram River).

Both schools are only minutes from great outdoor sporting activities.

BTW put in your application for a bear tag starting in April, if you plan to go to school in the UP. You will draw a tag prior to your graduation. If you put in time and effort in you will have a 100% chance of taking a bear.

1976 BSME MTU


----------



## hill (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm sure there will be steelhead in the western u.p. rivers before April first, because I want a good excuse to skip a few classes once the weather starts warming up. The rivers may be to high to fish, but if they're not high you could hook into some steel. I personally had my best day ever two years ago in late march, I snow shoed about a mile to a river and landed three nice steelies and lost one. When your on your way to MTU stop in Lanse and check out the Falls river, wet a line and check out the river conditions. It will probably be holding a few early steelhead. Maybe I'll see you around the MTU campus next fall.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

You shouldn't have any problem finding fish. Keep in touch with superior bait and tackle in portage twp on 41. The'll let you know what and where.


----------



## Spoon3234 (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## jb10 (May 14, 2001)

Falls River always seems to get a later run than other rivers to me. It is usually still good through the trout opener. But it would be a very easy river to fish on your way up to MTU. Send me a PM if you decide to go up there for school. I spent five years up there and have been going up there every summer my hole life. I can let you in on a few steelie and trout spots that are within an hour of the campus. I plan on making a trip up there in mid-late April for some steelies.


----------



## BlazeLab (Dec 6, 2003)

I went to Lake State for 3 years and it seems to me that we caught steelhead in the St. Marys in early april every year. The only thing is that I wouldnt go in this river without a guide for the first time. She can be a mean river, you gotta respect her. Good Luck!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Don't Forget to check out NMU. (where I am). Are you a skier? I am on the Ski team and could introduce you if your thinking about joining the team. It's inexpensive and we have TONS more girls than tech. If you are serious I can show you around maybe. Fishing around here hasn't picked up even a CH yet, but try the Chocolay if your anxious... or wade out in front of the power plant's hot water discharge, guys have been knocking the piss out of the cohos kings browns and even some whitefish there. It's much better if you have a boat.. but the right wind brings them into wadable water.


----------

